# Seat Post Height for Downhill Racing



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Seeing pics and vids of Sam Hill and other DH pros, I was wondering why they run their seats so high. I like to run mine as low as possible to keep it out of the way. Is it so they can grip the bike with their legs like a motocross bike? Racers don't sit down during a DH run to pedal that much...Or so it seems when I watch the pros in videos such as _F1rst_, _Between the Tape_, etc.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

> Racers don't sit down during a DH run to pedal.


Yes. They do.
You'd be foolish to assume gravity does all the work.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

So it's to help them pedal more efficiently?


----------



## Snerk (Jul 31, 2008)

Depends on the course, naturally. 

Base formula:

Fat lippy jumps = 4" drop (below xc)

Everything else can be addressed with a 2" drop (below xc)

My 2 cents. and sticking to it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

lower for beginners....then slowly raise seat to height of bars (better pedaling)


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

jong?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

brillantesdv said:


> jong?


No. OP had a legit question and is not offering weird troll-like opinions on the subject at hand.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Iceman2058 said:


> No. OP had a legit question and is not offering weird troll-like opinions on the subject at hand.


just threw it out there.
the "Racers don't sit down during a DH run to pedal that much." had trollish/un-experienced smell to it.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

brillantesdv said:


> jong?


Sorry to sound like a noob but yeah it's a legit question. It's just that the only time I raise my seat is when I use my SX Trail to ride XC. I keep the seat on my Demo low so I have a roomier cockpit.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Clearly there's different preferences: 
- how high do you want it for pedaling, or do you want to pedal sitting down at all?
- how low do you really need it, to keep it out of the way?
- where do you want it if you want to grip it with your thighs/knees/legs?

DH racers run very different suspension setups too: some like it soft, some like it firm, etc.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

brillantesdv said:


> just threw it out there.
> the "Racers don't sit down during a DH run to pedal that much." had trollish/un-experienced smell to it.


You're right, there WAS that faint odour... 

Although this week he is actually right. Won't be nobody sitting down much in Maribor...


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont know **** about racing. but I think if there was a climb or flat section in a DH course I would still be standing up.

I do a fair ammount of climbing/pedaling with my DH bike but its a medium and I am 6'2" so having the seat high doesnt really help my cause. So I leave the seat down and pedal standing up.

I ride a lot of DH but there is always something on the race guys bikes that confuse me one is usually the really high seat shortly followed by the 35" handlebars


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

spxoo said:


> I dont know **** about racing. but I think if there was a climb or flat section in a DH course I would still be standing up.
> 
> I do a fair ammount of climbing/pedaling with my DH bike but its a medium and I am 6'2" so having the seat high doesnt really help my cause. So I leave the seat down and pedal standing up.
> 
> I ride a lot of DH but there is always something on the race guys bikes that confuse me one is usually the really high seat shortly followed by the 35" handlebars


the seat isnt raised as high as youd have it for XC of course. combo of pedaling and thigh contact for cornering.

low enough so its out of the way, high enough to help with pedaling and body contact.

as far as really wide bars...thats just something you have to try. as i said before, dont knock the low/wide trend till you try it. definitely makes a difference.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

besides pedalling, it helps with controlling the bike with the saddle between your legs...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i use it to keep stability in tight corners and technical sections.


----------

